# Просто стихи



## Mila

Сердце стучит от мыслей,
я возвращаюсь в зиму.
Память беря кисти,
дарит мне чувств картину.

Белым по белому , сглажено,
с лёгким морозом обиды.
Но это всё не важно .
снег припорошит....не видно.

Правда , белым по белому,
в солнечном ярком сиянии.
К каждой ошибке сделанной,
в мягких снежинках раскаянья.

Белым не выкрасить душу
и не засыпать желания.
Сказки бы той не нарушить
облачностью ожидания.

Сердце стучит , с зимою
счастье найти я пытаюсь.
Чтобы быть рядом с тобою .
к белым снегам возвращаюсь.

**********

Дожди над городом. Свежо,
И пахнут травы.
В такие дни все хорошо
И люди правы.
В такие дни кругом вода,
Прохладен ветер.
Намокли птицы, провода
И всё на свете,
И в зеркала покатых крыш
Глядится небо,
И зачарованно молчишь,
И солнце – небыль.
А по проспекту не спеша
Идет прохожий.
И удивленная душа
Неспешна тоже.

**********

А за окном ни снега, ни дождя.
А за спиною ни врага, ни друга.
А впереди ни слуг и не вождя.
Одно и то же, в сотый раз, по кругу…

***********

Очарование снега хрустящего,
Вечер морозный,
Полосы льда на дороге блестящие,
Яркие звезды.
Снега сугробы литые у берега –
Белая нива.
Воздуха холод и пламя доверия
Неповторимы.
Небо глубокое, иней на вороте,
Свет над дорогой.
Зимнее царство над сказочным городом,
Мир-недотрога.
Пальцы замерзшие, шепот дыхания
Облачком добрым.
Песня без слов, золотое молчание.
Движемся к дому.

**********


----------



## Саныч

Горячо прикасаться к холодным рукам
И не видеть укрытое льдом твое сердце,
Не ходить за поддержкой к холодным церквам,
Не молиться… Клеймом на душе – иноверцы.

Без тебя не легко, но и не тяжело.
Просто пульсом неровным истерзаны вены.
Неужели забыто, неужто прошло?
Будут спрашивать что-то горячие стены…

Мы расскажем неправду, мы вечно не те,
Нам с тобой не грозит одиноко проснуться.
Мои губы всё ищут твои в темноте,
Но находят чужие, стремясь обмануться…

//////////////////////////////////////////

Смотрит в ночь сероглазая кошка,
Но ехидца не красит глаза.
Смотрит кошка тихонько в окошко,
По окошку стекает слеза.

Эта ночь сломит чистую веру,
И в глазах серой дымкою – грусть.
Теплый ветер колышет портьеры.
Ночь сломает сердца – ну и пусть.

За окошком – знакомые лица,
Эти лица не смогут понять.
И не надо. Не надо и злиться.
И не надо хорошего ждать.

Пусть хороших сюрпризов желают.
И они им, возможно, нужны.
Всё неправильно, все это знают.
Но всё сделают так, как должны.

Смотрит в ночь сероглазая кошка,
За окошком бушует гроза.
Отражению грустно немножко,
И мы смотрим друг другу в глаза.


----------



## Sfera

Откуда мы пришли,
Куда свой путь вершим,
В чём жизни нашей смысл -
Он нам непостижим
Как много чистых душ
Под колесом лазурным
Сгорает в пепел, в прах,
А где, скажите, дым?
_Омар Хайям _

***************

Я - четвёртая буква короткого слова «память»,
Ты меня произносишь, едва шевеля губами.
Я умею звучать, а ещё я умею таять -
Вот и всё, что бывает секретного между нами.

Я – осколок остывшего солнца в пустом стакане,
Отголосок, ослабленный временем, еле слышный.
Я – в ловушке недавнего прошлого, я - в капкане…
Ты бы спас меня, только спаситель ты никудышный…

Ничего, и в такой ипостаси есть много плюсов:
Можно быть совершенством и наперекор прогнозам
Сочетать совпадение мыслей и разность вкусов,
Наслаждаясь плодами случайного симбиоза.

Ничего, осознание слабости – тоже сила.
Настоящая сила умеет сказаться слабой…
Если б я хоть немножечко меньше тебя любила,
Я тебя непременно сама от себя спасла бы…
_Вероника Сенькина_

***********

Ты видела сегодня облака,
По небу вдаль плывущие до края?
Выводят, словно кисточкой рука,
В узорах имя, буквами играя.

Ты слышала, что ветер мне шептал,
Шурша листвою, пышною у кроны?
Дразнил меня, что утром целовал
Тебя росою ласково с бутона.

Ты слышала? Мне кажется, что нет.
А это я в фантазии замечен...
Читаю ненаписанный сонет
С надуманным предлогом новой встречи,

Где я целую каждый пальчик твой,
А ты слегка краснеешь от смущенья.
Ведь очевидна правда, что любовь
Умеет доводить до помраченья...
_Игорь Светлый_


----------



## Mila

Стараюсь убежать от всех проблем.
С одною разобравшись, две имею.
У жизни нет инструкции и схем,
как это прекратить.
Я не умею.

Я просто , как пожизненный магнит.
Хотя и есть плюсы в движеньи этом-
я стала твёрже духом.
Пусть летит
вся эта суета с попутным ветром.

***************

У моей души сегодня непогода,
сел туман росою на ресницы.
И встречая окончанье года,
стайкой покидают город птицы.

Тенью лёгкой на губах улыбки,
промелькнув , осветят чьи-то души.
Звук печали одинокой скрипки
тает, дней степенность не наруша.

****************

Дни без солнца , серые дожди,
в лужах заблудившиеся тени.
Сердца стуком вальс в моей груди,
танец на осенней дивной сцене.

Дни без солнца , без любви печаль,
капли о земь дробью барабанной.
Серость сменит белая вуаль ,
как всегда , зимы такой нежданной


----------



## Саныч

Если есть у тебя для житья закуток -
В наше подлое время - и хлеба кусок,
Если ты никому не слуга, не хозяин -
Счастлив ты и воистину духом высок

За мгновеньем мгновение - и жизнь промелькнет...
Пусть веселием это мгновенье блеснет!
Берегись, ибо жизнь - это сущность творенья,
Как ее проведешь, так она и пройдет.

Омар Хайям


----------



## Severnyj

***
От меня до неба пусто и темно,
Километры снега, серое кино,
Белые одежды, серые глаза
И пустые лица в этих небесах.

С берега до берега - чёрная вода,
В омутах бездонных - тропы вникуда,
Головою в окна, там, где яркий свет,
Сколько мне дороги среди быстрых лет?

Сколько оправданий за свою мечту,
Холода и странствий? - Двери в темноту,
В синюю тревогу, в острое стекло,
Далеко от рока, глубоко от слов...

Что ж ты слышишь в небе? - Траурный эфир?
Грязные пожитки заполняют мир,
В нужниках по двое, во дворах толпой,
Время без героев следует за мной.

А на небе судном - страшный перезвон,
На кладбищах чёрных - стоны похорон,
Вороны кружатся, смотрят зорко вниз,
Покупай билеты в клуб самоубийц...

Смотрят и не видят белые глаза,
Будто вопрошают: что ж ты не сказал?
Неба больше нету - ямы и воронки,
Нет войны, но так же шлются похоронки!

Всё проглотит небо, всех поглотит тьма,
Зрелища без хлеба, счастье без ума,
Грязная Россия, глупая страна -
Вот такие сказки в омутах без дна.


***
Ни с хиппями, ни с друзьями, ни во тьме, ни поперек,
Только ситцевое небо да зеркальный потолок,
Только страх многоэтажек да непрожитая грусть
Ни богов, ни одиночества я больше не боюсь.

Полуночные беседы оборвутся тишиной,
Завтра снова все уедут примирять весь мир с войной,
Ни направо, ни налево, ни по центру, ни на край,
Завтра снова все уедут строить маленький свой рай.

Полоумные герои да несбыточные сны,
Всё медийные помои льются в уши всей страны,
А деревья засыхают - летом некуда пойти,
Только каменные джунгли, только пыльные пути.

©


----------



## Sfera

Под лаской плюшевого пледа
Вчерашний вызываю сон.
Что это было? - Чья победа? -
Кто побежден?
Всё передумываю снова,
Всем перемучиваюсь вновь.
В том, для чего не знаю слова,
Была ль любовь?
Кто был охотник? - Кто - добыча?
Всё дьявольски-наоборот!
Что понял, длительно мурлыча,
Сибирский кот?
В том поединке своеволий
Кто, в чьей руке был только мяч?
Чье сердце - Ваше ли, мое ли
Летело вскачь?
И все-таки - что ж это было?
Чего так хочется и жаль?
Так и не знаю: победила ль?
Побеждена ль? 
_Марина Цветаева_
************************

Ты из кармана вытащишь звезду,
Протянешь и промолвишь:"На удачу!"
Я улыбнусь, но все-таки вздохну-
Ты должен верить мне, что я не плачу.
Я иду на север, ты пошел на юг.
Я таю там, а ты боишься снега,
Ты также любишь, как и я люблю,
Мы любим и живем под общим небом.
Ты пьешь вино и смотришь в потолок,
А я курю и думаю про осень.
Хотя он-лишь грошовый предлог,
Чтоб нам с тобой печаль в глазах не бросить.
И жаркой ночью в полной темноте
Мы как во сне целуем чьи-то губы
И с болью понимаем, что не те,
И от тоски сильней сжимаем зубы.
Но по утру, забывшись лишь на миг,
Мы ждем-любимый шепот нас разбудит.
И именем друг друга напрямик
Зовем мы тех, кого сейчас забудем.
И через час и месяц, год и век
Я буду плакать все над тем же фото,
Где я и ты, мой милый человек,
Живем и любим, понимая что-то... 
_Мария Нова_
*********************

В глухих коридорах и в залах пустынных
Сегодня собрались веселые маски,
Сегодня в увитых цветами гостиных
Прошли ураганом безумные пляски.
Бродили с драконами под руку луны,
Китайские вазы метались меж ними,
Был факел горящий и лютня, где струны
Твердили одно непонятное имя.
Мазурки стремительный зов раздавался,
И я танцевал с куртизанкой Содома,
О чем-то грустил я, чему-то смеялся,
И что-то казалось мне странно-знакомо.
Молил я подругу: "Сними эту маску,
Ужели во мне не узнала ты брата?
Ты так мне напомнила древнюю сказку,
Которую раз я услышал когда-то.
Для всех ты останешься вечно-чужою
И лишь для меня бесконечно-знакома,
И верь, от людей и от масок я скрою,
Что знаю тебя я, царица Содома".
Под маской мне слышался смех ее юный,
Но взоры ее не встречались с моими,
Бродили с драконами под руку луны,
Китайские вазы метались меж ними.
Как вдруг под окном, где угрозой пустою
Темнело лицо проплывающей ночи,
Она от меня ускользнула змеею,
И сдернула маску, и глянула в очи.
Я вспомнил, я вспомнил - такие же песни,
Такую же дикую дрожь сладострастья
И ласковый, вкрадчивый шепот: "Воскресни,
Воскресни для жизни, для боли и счастья!"
Я многое понял в тот миг сокровенный,
Но страшную клятву мою не нарушу.
Царица, царица, ты видишь, я пленный,
Возьми мое тело, возьми мою душу!
_Николай Гумилев_
***********************

Не рассуждай, не хлопочи!..
Безумство ищет, глупость судит;
Дневные раны сном лечи,
А завтра быть чему, то будет.
Живя, умей все пережить:
Печаль, и радость, и тревогу.
Чего желать? О чем тужить?
День пережит - и слава богу!
_Федор Тютчев_


----------



## Mila

В этом мире неверном не будь дураком:
Полагаться не вздумай на тех, кто кругом.
Трезвым оком взгляни на ближайшего друга -
Друг, возможно, окажется злейшим врагом.
**************************

Вино запрещено, но есть четыре "но":
Смотря кто, с кем, когда и в меру ль пьет вино.
При соблюдении сих четырех условий
Всем здравомыслящим вино разрешено.
*******************************

Нищим дервишем ставши - достигнешь высот.
Сердце в кровь изодравши - достигнешь высот.
Прочь, пустые мечты о великих свершеньях!
Лишь с собой совладавши - достигнешь высот!
********************

Не завидуй тому, кто сильней и богат.
3а рассветом всегда наступает закат.
С этой жизнью короткою, равною вздоху,
Обращайся, как с данной тебе напрокат.
**********************

Напрасно ты винишь в непостоянстве рок.
Что не внакладе ты, тебе и невдомек.
Когда б он в милостях своих был постоянен,
Ты б очереди ждать своей до смерти мог.


_Омар Хайям_

_Добавлено через 19 часов 26 минут 34 секунды_
Закрылась дверь. 
Шаги давно затихли.
Осталось разорвать и позабыть.
Играть в любовь уж многие привыкли ,
чтобы потом бесследно уходить.

Привыкли к лести , так порою сладкой,
такой нелепой и наивной лжи.
Бежим , бросая всё мы...без оглядки.
Себе твердя: уходит не держи...

*********************

Я стану твоим праздником,
я мир раскрашу красками.
Я вместо стёкол, сказками
украшу витражи.
Вплету я ноты в радуги,
добавлю в дождик радости.
Пусть музыка рождается,
песнь под названьем-Жизнь.


----------



## akok

Mila написал(а):


> В этом мире неверном не будь дураком:
> Полагаться не вздумай на тех, кто кругом.
> Трезвым оком взгляни на ближайшего друга -
> Друг, возможно, окажется злейшим врагом.


Дело человек пишет.


----------



## Sfera

Много слов на земле. Есть дневные слова -
В них весеннего неба сквозит синева.
Есть ночные слова, о которых мы днем
Вспоминаем с улыбкой и сладким стыдом.
Есть слова - словно раны, слова - словно суд,-
С ними в плен не сдаются и в плен не берут.
Словом можно убить, словом можно спасти,
Словом можно полки за собой повести.
Словом можно продать, и предать, и купить,
Слово можно в разящий свинец перелить.
Но слова всем словам в языке нашем есть:
Слава, Родина, Верность, Свобода и Честь.
Повторять их не смею на каждом шагу,-
Как знамена в чехле, их в душе берегу.
Кто их часто твердит - я не верю тому,
Позабудет о них он в огне и дыму.
Он не вспомнит о них на горящем мосту,
Их забудет иной на высоком посту.
Тот, кто хочет нажиться на гордых словах,
Оскорбляет героев бесчисленный прах,
Тех, что в темных лесах и в траншеях сырых,
Не твердя этих слов, умирали за них.
Пусть разменной монетой не служат они,-
Золотым эталоном их в сердце храни!
И не делай их слугами в мелком быту -
Береги изначальную их чистоту.
Когда радость - как буря, иль горе - как ночь,
Только эти слова тебе могут помочь!
_ 
Вадим Шефнер _


----------



## Drongo

Сильные стихи про слова. Очень тронут.

Любовь Захарченко.

_Я умею быть красивой и игривой.
Я умею добиваться и терять.
Научи меня, любимый, быть счастливой – 
Не воронками полеты измерять.

Вдох и выдох - не боле - меж полетом и болью.
Я ступаю, глаза не прикрыв.
Как по минному полю... Как по минному полю ...
С облегчением встречая каждый взрыв!

Я умею собираться по кусочкам
И послойно себя заново сшивать.
Я умею создавать себя по строчкам,
Возгораться, прогорать и остывать.

Улетай, птица Феникс! Я с тобой полюбила
Умирать по три раза на дню.
Улетай, птица Феникс, я в себе истребила
Все науки твои на корню!

Я умею вызывать любовь и ветер,
Я умею все на свете объяснить.
Научи меня, любимый, жить на свете.
Ну хотя бы в эти солнечные дни!

Посмотри, мой прекрасный,
даже в этот день ясный
Только солнечный луч налегке.

Зайчик солнечный скачет.
Бог слезу свою прячет.
Вертит зеркальце в правой руке..._


----------



## Mila

Зачем мне все, мне ничего не надо,
Зачем еда, если не хочешь есть,
Зачем ручей, если внутри прохлада,
Зачем диван, если не нужно сесть,
Зачем одежда , если я не мерзну,

Зачем картины, если нет стены,
Не усложняй, когда все очень просто,
Не извиняйся, если нет вины,
Зачем просить ещё, предложат сами,
Зачем искать,
Зачем вообще терять,
Зачем мне в луже солнце с небесами,
Зачем мне ты,
Я не могу понять,
Смогу ли дать все то. что ты попросишь,
Окажешься ли тем, кого я жду,
Останешься иль сразу бросишь,
Когда сказав, на час, на день уйду,
Я, видимо, останусь тебе верной,
Обманешь если, скажешь или нет,
Но лучше быть последней, чем быть первой,
И лучше знать вопрос, чем знать ответ......

Илья Орлов


----------



## Mila

Есть любовь, похожая на дым;
Если тесно ей - она одурманит,
Дать ей волю - и ее не станет...
Быть как дым,- но вечно молодым.

Есть любовь, похожая на тень:
Днем у ног лежит - тебе внимает,
Ночью так неслышно обнимает...
Быть как тень, но вместе ночь и день..


_Иннокентий Анненский_


Я счастлива жить образцово и просто —
Как солнце, как маятник, как календарь.
Быть светской пустынницей стройного роста,
Премудрой — как всякая божия тварь.

Знать: дух — мой сподвижник и дух — мой вожатый!
Входить без доклада, как луч и как взгляд.
Жить так, как пишу: образцово и сжато —
Как бог повелел и друзья не велят.


_Марина Цветаева_


----------



## Mila

*Уйдите все! Хочу покоя!*






Уйдите все! Хочу покоя!
Я так соскучилась за ним. 
Мой мозг разбит и оттого я
Вдыхаю беспокойства дым. 

О, дайте мне чуть-чуть забвенья, 
И подарите тишину…
Я вас прошу, хоть на мгновенье, 
Оставьте вы меня одну.

Лишите воздуха и света, 
И отнимите все, что есть. 
И знаю: будет шумно где-то, 
Но не со мною, нет, не здесь. 

Хочу исчезнуть, испариться, 
И просочиться в мир любви. 
Пусть это чувство повторится, 
Со мною будет до зари. 

Я – одиночества ценитель, 
Да, одиночество – мой друг, 
Моей души оно целитель, 
Когда бывает трудно вдруг.


----------



## Severnyj

Вот опять запылило темное смрадное время,
Только крик в тишине печальных кирпичных домов.
Я хотел бы проснуться с тобою в одной постели,
Оказалось, по венам течет слишком мертвая кровь...

Резать сердце ножом, может быть хоть тогда наедятся.
Холостыми стреляли в ответ на привычную брань,
По утру на прохладном ветру крепости Нюеншанса,
Голубиных отметин, асфальтовых битв и тирад.

Светом синего неба читал немудреные книги,
Там вдали острова, где никто никого не убил.
Прячем в темных карманах свои неприкрытые фиги,
В вечеру побродить среди тихих знакомых могил.

Лишь бы без новостей, никогда не вернуться обратно,
Где сжимают упрямые щупальца душных квартир.
Ночь зовет за собой, фонарей безыскусные пятна,
Влагой, свежестью там распускается мир.

Дерева попилили, а счастья нажили так мало,
Расстоянья длинны, тянем нить от души до души,
Да запуталась и порвалась средь трамвайных кварталов,
Взорвалась и затихла беспечная глупая жизнь.


----------



## akok

Красиво, но как-то грустно.


----------



## Mila

akoK написал(а):


> Красиво, но как-то грустно



Жара наверное действует, а может обстоятельства :unknw:


----------



## Severnyj

Да 2 недели пронеслись слишком быстро, Ярославль - Вологда - Онежское озеро - Ладожское озеро - Финский залив, опять к будням возвращаться не хочется.


----------



## Mila

Вот это вояж! :good2:


----------



## akok

Severnyj написал(а):


> Да 2 недели пронеслись слишком быстро, Ярославль - Вологда - Онежское озеро - Ладожское озеро - Финский залив, опять к будням возвращаться не хочется.


Ждем фотоотчет


----------



## Severnyj

Если только устный рассказ)) Фотографировал только глазами


----------



## akok

Severnyj написал(а):


> Если только устный рассказ)) Фотографировал только глазами


Хорошо.


----------



## Sfera

_*Вот снова ночь моя темна, и день мой бел,
Кто виноват, что ты одна в моей судьбе.
Ещё вчера я был другой,
Я так скучаю по тебе, моя любовь.

Ещё вчера я этих слов не мог сказать,
Когда дарили мне тепло твои глаза,
Теперь я стал твоим рабом
И на свободу не прошусь, моя любовь.

Нет на плантациях любви замков-ключей,
Не убегу, я не лови меня, зачем.
Когда ты далеко, не шевельнуть рукой
И рифмы мне не найти,
Я пробовал петь, но голос хрипел
И не попадал в мотив.

Мне хорошо, когда огонь горит в груди,
Когда защитой от врагов необходим.
Ты прикажи, и в миг любой
Стрелу поймаю на лету, моя любовь.

Струной натянутой звенит, кричит душа,
За то, что будет, извини, живу спеша.
Рождённый от любви, пришёл я в этот мир
Тебя отыскать в толпе
И за руку взять, забыв, что нельзя,
И эти слова пропеть.

Луч солнца первый, лампы свет, остывший чай,
Глаза болят от сигарет, виски стучат.
На крыше кот и хвост трубой,
Мы с ним скучаем по тебе, моя любовь.

Нет на плантациях любви замков-ключей,
Не убегу, я не лови меня, зачем.
Когда ты далеко, не шевельнуть рукой
И рифмы мне не найти
Я пробовал петь но голос хрипел
И не попадал в мотив. 

***

Кругом голова.
Фонари горят.
Улица пуста.
Дождь по мостовой.
Мне бы оборвать
Лист календаря,
И в очереди встать
За другой судьбой.

Как-нибудь где-нибудь с кем-нибудь
Долгожданный встречая рассвет,
Закуси на мгновенье губу
От обиды за то, что попала не в цвет,
Оттого что гривастый табун,
Кроме снов, ничего не принес.
Как-нибудь где-нибудь с кем-нибудь
Не стыдись своих слез.
Своих слез.

Бар давно закрыт.
У его дверей
Тень мою трамвай
Задавил.
Ветер вены вскрыл
Небу в сентябре.
Чуть солоноват
Вкус любви.

Как-нибудь где-нибудь с кем-нибудь
У раскрытого настрежь окна
Посмотреть в облака не зубудь.
Где-то там, в кучевых, вдруг порвется струна.
И упрямая челка на грудь
Упадет, прикоснувшись к душе.
Как-нибудь где-нибудь с кем-нибудь
Без меня хорошей.
Хорошей.

Спит ночлежный дом
С надписью "Отель".
Милиционер
Смотрит вслед.
В теплом доме том
Холодна постель.
От Наташ да Вер счастья нет.

Как-нибудь где-нибудь с кем-нибудь
Разговаривая ни о чем,
На два шага левее чуть-чуть
Отойди и чужое увидишь плечо.
Прошлой жизни вернуть ворожбу
Никогда никому не дано.
Как-нибудь где-нибудь с кем-нибудь
Всем нам быть суждено.
Суждено.

Прошлой жизни вернуть ворожбу
Никогда никому не дано.
Как-нибудь где-нибудь с кем-нибудь
Всем нам быть суждено.
Суждено.*_


----------



## Mila

_Пройти мимо просто невозможно..._







"Я тебя никому не отдам —
Замерзающий плакал котёнок,
Умудрённый не по годам,
Рыл он снег серебристый под клёном.

«Навсегда я останусь с тобой,
Я спасу нас обоих от стужи,
Потому что под этой луной
Мне никто больше в мире не нужен.

Я сейчас закопаю нас в снег —
Там тепло, отогреются лапки…»
Мимо быстро прошёл человек
В зимней куртке и вязаной шапке.


«А потом всё опять расцветёт,
Будет солнце сиять над землей,
И никто никогда не поймёт,
Что пришлось пережить нам с тобой.

Ты держись, не смотри, что я мал,
И что в кровь исцарапаны лапки.
Я не выдохся — просто устал.
Ничего. Да помогут нам боги.

Нет, серьёзно! Я слышал о них!
Есть такие, кошачьи, боги…»
Даже ветер в долине утих —
Слушал сказ малыша у дороги.


А котёнок копал и копал,
Вспоминая о солнечном лете.
Он, безумец, ещё и не знал,
Что остался один на планете.

Рядом с ним на белом снегу,
Ещё теплое тельце лежало,
А из глаз по мохнатой щеке
Серебристая капля бежала…


Эй, малыш, перестань копать,
Всё равно ей уже не поможешь.
Даже всё тепло мира отдав,
Её к жизни вернуть ты не сможешь.


Но котёнок не слышит, сопит,
Он не сдастся теперь холодам,
И упрямо в мглу твердит:
«Я ТЕБЯ НИКОМУ НЕ ОТДАМ!»

Время — заполночь, люди все спят,
Находясь в поддельном раю.
У котёнка глазки блестят —
Он закончил работу свою.

На блестящем и белом снегу
Остывающий трупик лежал.
Подошёл он тихонько к нему,
И на ушко ей прошептал:

«Моя милая, здесь я, с тобой,
Я тебя никому не отдам!
у клёна под снежной горой
Нам постельку построил, МАМ…»


Он её туда перенёс,
Осторожно улёгся рядом.
Колыбельную пел мороз,
Но её не услышать нам.

Колыбельная эта для тех,
Кто любовью всю жизнь живёт,
Забывая про беды свои,
Только верность в крови несёт.

Растекался холод по телу,
Уменьшая шансы к спасенью.
И едва виднелись под снегом
Две застывшие рядом тени…

Он — безумец: в холодном снегу…
Он за ближнего душу отдал.
До последнего мига, в бреду,
Он за шею ее обнимал…


----------



## akok

Очень грустно.


----------



## Sfera

:girl_cray3::girl_cray3:
я не могу такое читать(
не могу даже представить себе это(


----------



## Mila

Sfera написал(а):


> не могу даже представить себе это


Я тоже. Но, кто-то это видел, иначе, такой бы стих, не появился. Мне так кажется. Просто нельзя быть черствым. И пройти мимо голодного, кричащего котенка, наверное, нельзя. Ведь, взрослая особь найдет пропитание. А маленький погибнет. Может, стоит чем-либо поделиться с ним. 

У нас этой зимой в подъезде появился котенок. Маленькая ласковая кошечка. Уже летом мне рассказали эту историю. Были сильные морозы, снегопад. Она просто тонула в снегу. Кто-то вынес ее из дому и бросил около остановки. В любом случае, она бы не доползла бы сама так далеко от дома. Окрас ее шубки смешной. Вся коричневая с желтым подпушкой и с желтым носом. Соседка рано утром спешила на работу. Она увидела, как барахтается котенок в снегу, молча. Проходящие люди мимо посмотрят, посочувствуют, и каждый убегал, кто спешил на работу пешком, кто на транспорт... И за целый день, никто котенку не помог. К вечеру совсем стало очень холодно до -28 -30, метель. Для нас, южан, это уже что-то. Возвращаясь с работы в 18.00, котенок все так же был в снегу и просто хрипел. Она забрала его с собой. Домой взять не могла, но на 1 этаже попросила разрешение у соседей и обустроила его. Поставила коробку из- под обуви, положила старый пуховой платок. Так и прижилась кошечка у нас. Кормили всей 9-этажкой. Выросла красивая кошка, но смешная по окрасу. Очень аккуратная. В подъезде ни разу не наследила. Всех встречает с работы и проводит до дверей. И живет в подвале дома. Там сухо и тепло. Дочка соседки собирается взять ее к себе домой. Вот такая история.... Завтра фотку покажу этой кошечки


----------



## Саныч

Добрые люди в доме. Обычно наоборот. А жаль.


----------



## Sfera

А я не могу пройти((. 
Домашние привыкли к тому, что я бесконечно подбираю/выхаживаю/пристраиваю бездомок.. У нас дома все любят животных. 
Муж кормит голубей с ладони , дети, когда идут на площадку покупают дворовым кошкам вискас в пакетах, собакам суповые кости в магазине.
Как-то шла по улице и, проходя мимо мусорного контейнера, увидела расползшихся слепых кутят на асфальте. Кто-то выкинул малышей в мусорку. По ним едут машины, малыши кричат, у меня сердце оборвалось, я забрала всех оставшихся в живых себе.. 
Потом раздавала полгода).. Три мальчика и очаровательная девченка)), все сейчас пристроены в хорошие руки, главное-живы и счастливы.


----------



## Mila

Мягкость волн и дыхание ветра,
Нежный шепот соленой волны.
Миру, полному смеха и света,
Ты подаришь босые следы...

А прибой целовать твои ноги
Не устанет опять до утра.
Ощущение легкой тревоги
Тихо скажет, что хватит, пора...

Отряхнет от песка твое платье
Теплый ветер и в море уйдет.
Наслаждаясь бездонною гладью,
Ты спокойно посмотришь вперед.

Эта бездна умеет небрежно
И рассудка лишить, и убить.
Но привыкли считать ее нежной.
Стала ты не нее походить..

-----------------------------

Узел на память
Чуточку давит,
Вьётся за следом след.

Горькое счастье
В пору ненастья
Не сообщит ответ.

Солнце и ветер –
Есть ли на свете
Что-нибудь не для них?

Сон пронесётся
Шорохом в соснах
И заплетётся в стих.

Было бы странно
Жить постоянно
Или беды не знать.

В холоде чуждом
Изредка нужно
Чуточку умирать.

В шаге от боли
Прячется воля
В горсти сухой золы.

Солнце и ветер
Утро осветят
И расплетут узлы.


----------



## Mila

Свищет ветер, серебряный ветер,
В шелковом шелесте снежного шума.
В первый раз я в себе заметил – 
Так я еще никогда не думал.

Пусть на окошках гнилая сырость,
Я не жалею, и я не печален.
Мне все равно эта жизнь полюбилась,
Так полюбилась, как будто вначале.

Взглянет ли женщина с тихой улыбкой – 
Я уж взволнован. Какие плечи!
Тройка ль проскачет дорогой зыбкой – 
Я уже в ней и скачу далече.

О, мое счастье и все удачи!
Счастье людское землей любимо.
Тот, кто хоть раз на земле заплачет, – 
Значит, удача промчалась мимо. 

Жить нужно легче, жить нужно проще,
Все принимая, что есть на свете.
Вот почему, обалдев, над рощей
Свищет ветер, серебряный ветер.

*Сергей Есенин.*


----------



## Sfera

красивые стихи-красивая осень


----------



## Mila

*А ВОТ И ОСЕНЬ СНОВА ЗАКРУЖИЛА*






А вот и осень снова закружила,
Бросая листьев горсти наугад,
Вот и берёза тоже загрустила,
Горит рябина красным, как закат.

Да только ветер что-то напевает,
Едва касаясь у осени ресниц,
Желанье мысли просто отпускает,
Зовёт в дорогу погрустневших птиц.

И дождь осенний, словно наважденье,
Когда приходит пасмурный рассвет,
Листьев опавших лёгкое движенье
Меняет всё на красно-жёлтый цвет.

Несмелый луч украдкою коснётся,
Озаряя кроны старых тополей,
Пряча взгляд, неловко улыбнётся,
Росой блеснёт - и спрячется скорей.

Сентябрь листья разрисует без остатка,
Теперь художник - только он один,
Уже с такой осенней жёлтой хваткой
Фантазии видны его картин.

Хризантем в саду благоуханье,
Цветов таинственной осенней красоты,
Чуть уловимое их нежное дыханье
Шелестит отчаяньем мечты.

Щедро золотом нас осень осыпает,
Это всё - как будто в дивных снах,
Ювелиром и волшебницей бывает,
Ярким образом в поэмах и стихах.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*А ВОТ И ОСЕНЬ СНОВА ЗАКРУЖИЛА*
Елена Эрато: сайт автора >>> http://selena771.narod.ru/Autumns/Avotiosensnova.html


----------



## Mila

*ЖЁЛТЫЕ ЛИСТЬЯ ЛЕТЯТ*

Вот жёлтые листья летят,
Как письма из далёкого края,
И, пряча растерянный взгляд,
Я смотрю им во след замирая

Не слышится пения птиц,
Лишь только ветер гуляет,
Как слёзы из-под ресниц,
Дождь каплю за каплей роняет

Уплывают медленно вдаль
Воспоминанья о лете,
Опускает осень вуаль
И её нет печальней на свете

Пылкими были признания
И падали звёзды в ладонь,
А теперь лишь одни расставания,
Да рябин догоревших огонь

Запоздалый клин журавлей
На прощанье махнул мне крылом,
Он на юг улетает скорей,
Чтобы там согреваться теплом

И всё вокруг замирает,
Даже листья уже не шуршат,
Почему-то всегда так бывает
И от холода губы дрожат

И память куда-то уносит,
Сердце волнует моё,
А губы опять произносят
Прекрасное имя твоё.

*Елена Эрато*




SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Елена Эрато: сайт автора



Спасибо за сайт. Я на эти стихи случайно набрела


----------



## SNS-amigo

Mila написал(а):


> Я на эти стихи случайно набрела


И не думал в Вас сомневаться.  
Я родился в конце августа, потому период уходящего лета и начинающейся осени для меня является более трогательним и превалирующим, чем другие периоды, как бы хороши они не были.


----------



## Sfera

*Сила и слабость*








_В чем сила Силы и Слабости суть?
Сила и Слабость отправились в Путь.
Сила с котомкою шла налегке,
Слабость тащила поклажу в мешке.

Сила добра была с каждым прохожим,
Слабость плевалась на всех непохожих.
Слабость лишь злилась, а Сила смеялась.
Сила молилась, а Слабость ругалась.

Силу любили, желали, хвалили.
Слабость жалели, пинали и били.
Сколько бы бед на Пути не бывало,
Сила их все на себя принимала.

Слабость завидовать стала подруге,
Сплетни о ней распускала в округе,
И ревновала и грызла как моль,
Стала вином заливать свою боль.

Стала рядиться одеждами Силы:
Слабость кричала и поносила.
В Силу вцеплялась, кусая ей ноги,
Грязью ложилась пред ней на дороге.

Сила пыталась помочь и понять,
Слабость хотела побольше отнять.
Сила терпела, Сила просила,
Слабость на плечи взвалила, тащила.

Сила на Слабость порою серчала,
Сила слабела, а Слабость крепчала.
Только вдруг Сила внезапно прозрела,
Эта история ей надоела.

Оставив Слабость лежать и стонать,
Тронулась в Путь по дороге опять.
Много примкнуло к ней Сил на Пути,
Стало надежней и легче идти.

С ног поспадали тяжелые гири,
Стала дорога светлее и шире.
Эта история пусть вас научит,
Как выбирается верный попутчик. _
Надежда Ершова


----------



## Sfera

*Не торопитесь уходить!
Постойте у открытой двери!
Нельзя же с легкостью забыть
Тех, кто вас любит, кто вам верит!
Не торопитесь отвергать,
Когда вам душу открывают...
Достаньте мудрости печать,
Сумейте просто промолчать!
Вы ведь сумеете, я знаю.
Не торопитесь разлюбить,
Все чувства сразу отвергая, -
Тепла вам может не хватить,
Чтоб отчужденья лед растаял.
Не торопитесь успевать,
Найдите миг остановиться!
А вдруг получится узнать
И там, где надо, появиться...
Не торопитесь все забыть,
От вздорной мысли отмахнуться...
Как нелегко все возвратить!
Как нелегко назад вернуться! *


----------



## Drongo

*...Сколько весит любовь не знаете? 
Я скажу Вам по старой памяти. 
Она весит как Шар земной, который Вы поднимаете, 
И несёте легко и бережно, 
Как младенца, со всей нежностью. 
Не дай Бог Вы его уронете, 
Он ударится и рассыплется, 
А осколки в сердце зароете, 
Навсегда они там и останутся. 
Захотите их вырвать, не сможете, 
Они с сердцем Вашим срастутся 
И носить Вам весь Шар земной, 
...Не дай Бог Вам о камень споткнуться....*


----------



## Mila

*ДИКИЙ ВЕК*

Слегка опустим тени век
И вспомним все, что было с нами, 
Под кроной грусти и печали
Забудем вмиг наш дикий век.

Ты помнишь, как с тобой беспечно
Мы мчались, весело смеясь, 
Бежали только в бесконечность. 
Ну а теперь, куда бежать?

Ведь с виду все пути открыты, 
А ступишь шаг и вдруг - стена! 
И мы всем миром позабыты... 
Жизнь впереди? Но в чем она?!

В мечтаньях странных о высотах? 
В наивной вере в чистоту? 
Душою взмыли мы высоко
И вдруг упали в пустоту.

И стали лгать, что жизнь прекрасна, 
Тогда как в ней есть ложь и дым. 
Мы часто лжем, а ложь ужасна, 
Раз лгать пристало молодым.

Мы лжем в любви, мы лжем в признаньях, 
И в клятвах лжем и без причин. 
Мы часто жаждем пониманья, 
Но разум лжет, душа молчит.

О, будет ли за то отмщенье? 
Когда вползает ночи тень, 
Душа вновь жаждет очищенья
Пред тем как впиться в грязный день.

И сердце в муках искупленья
Так страшно рвется из груди, 
Разум, застывший в исступленьи, 
Обратно хочет знать пути.

Но мы бежим все дальше стадом, 
Гася сомнения в груди, 
И ложь былая станет правдой
Пред ложью той, что впереди!

Настанет час, придет затменье, 
Замрет весь мир на полпути. 
В финале жизни, как знаменье, 
Правда заставит ложь уйти.

Мы все опустим тени век
И вспомним все, что было с нами. 
Холодной вечности устами
Касаясь, вспомним дикий век.


*Татьяна Снежина*


----------



## Mila

Невыносимо стало ждать.
Глазами вклеиваться в окна.
Всем своим телом ощущать
Зимы стеклянные волокна.
Быть тенью на твоей руке
От пролетающей снежинки
И вечно жить на сквозняке,
К вискам прикладывая льдинки.
Что мне осталось от тебя?
Разлуки в залах ожиданья
Да поцелуи второпях
Под знаком минуса в сознанье.
А мне так хочется, поверь,
Ладонью тронуть твое имя,
Чтобы опять открылась дверь
В тот мир, где я была любима.
Мне б только знать, что я не зря,
Перемолов себя, как кофе,
Молочной краской января
Рисую твой знакомый профиль.
Что мне осталось от любви?
Лишь горький вкус забытой страсти.
У двух усталых половин
Нет основания для счастья. 

автор Тина Миллер.

----------------------------

Зачем мне все, мне ничего не надо,
Зачем еда, если не хочешь есть,
Зачем ручей, если внутри прохлада,
Зачем диван, если не нужно сесть,
Зачем одежда , если я не мерзну,

Зачем картины, если нет стены,
Не усложняй, когда все очень просто,
Не извиняйся, если нет вины,
Зачем просить ещё, предложат сами,
Зачем искать,
Зачем вообще терять,
Зачем мне в луже солнце с небесами,
Зачем мне ты,
Я не могу понять,
Смогу ли дать все то. что ты попросишь,
Окажешься ли тем, кого я жду,
Останешься иль сразу бросишь,
Когда сказав, на час, на день уйду,
Я, видимо, останусь тебе верной,
Обманешь если, скажешь или нет,
Но лучше быть последней, чем быть первой,
И лучше знать вопрос, чем знать ответ......

Илья Орлов

--------------------------






Надо верными оставаться, до могилы любовь неся.
Надо вовремя расставаться, если верными быть нельзя.
Пусть вовек такого не будет. Но кто знает, что суждено?
Так не будет, но все мы люди.
Все равно - запомни одно:
Я не буду тобою брошена, лгать не будешь мне, как врагу.
Мы расстанемся по хорошему. Я сама тебе помогу.

Вероника Тушнова


----------



## Mila

Черёмуха душистая
С весною расцвела
И ветки золотистые,
Что кудри, завила.
Кругом роса медвяная
Сползает по коре,
Под нею зелень пряная
Сияет в серебре.
А рядом, у проталинки,
В траве, между корней,
Бежит, струится маленький
Серебряный ручей.
Черёмуха душистая,
Развесившись, стоит,
А зелень золотистая
На солнышке горит.
Ручей волной гремучею
Все ветки обдает
И вкрадчиво под кручею
Ей песенки поет.

*Сергей Есенин*


_У нас во дворе зацвела черемуха ... запах...красота..._


----------



## Mila

*Осень*






Жёлтая метель вокруг венчала
Кропотливый труд земной любви,
Ветер у последнего причала
Золотой напев остановил.

Кто-то видит в нём свои потери,
Кто-то делит грусть забытых нив…
Вольный ветер ни во что не верит,
Развлекаясь, блудит в кронах ив.

Предвещали взмахом крыл начало
Перемен, курлыча, журавли.
Небосклон, присев, рыдал печально,
Растворяя птичий крик вдали.

И прощальной осени красою
Отшумели грустно тополя…
И мороз хрустальной белизною
Серебрил уснувшие поля.

*Брижатый Станислав*


----------



## Severnyj

Люблю глаза твои, мой друг,
С игрой их пламенно-чудесной,
Когда их приподымешь вдруг
И, словно молнией небесной,
Окинешь бегло целый круг...

Но есть сильней очарованья:
Глаза, потупленные ниц
В минуты страстного лобзанья,
И сквозь опущенных ресниц
Угрюмый, тусклый огонь желанья.

*Фёдор Иванович Тютчев*


----------



## Саныч

Тишина. И чужая квартира.
И пейзаж городской за окном.
Нам открыто так щедро полмира,
Где мы любим, грустим и живем.

И дороги за городом этим
Сами тянутся к нашим ногам.
Мы - их вольные вечные дети,
Они домом становятся нам...


******************

А за окном ни снега, ни дождя.
А за спиною ни врага, ни друга.
А впереди ни слуг и не вождя.
Одно и то же, в сотый раз, по кругу…


----------



## Sfera

Письмо Богу.

Здравствуй Бог! На небе тоже лето?
Скажи, а Ты-учился на отлично?!!
Пишу Тебе, чтоб попросить совета-
Не знаю, как вести себя прилично.
Брат рассмешил сегодня за обедом,
И я на скатерть опрокинул суп...
Почистил кошке зубы "бленда-медом"
А он сказал, что я как пробка туп...
Ты не подумай, он большой и сильный,
И мама говорит,что в папу весь...
Пишу тебе сейчас его мобильный
Ты позвони-докажем, что Ты есть!!!
А как там бабушка моя и такса Тоша?
Сказали мне что Ты забрал их в Рай.
Ты береги их,Боженька хороший!
Скажи, что любим и привет передавай!
И сделай так, чтоб звери говорили!
Я речь их очень понимать хочу!
Хочу, чтоб все они меня любили.
Я знаю-занят Ты. Я кошку сам учу.
Еще, чтоб мама с папой не ругались...
И чтобы дедушка не кашлял по утрам...
Чтоб люди на войне не убивались,
А хочешь-ролики Тебе свои отдам?
А Ты такой печальный на иконе!!!
Что сделать мне чтоб улыбнулся ТЫ?
Письмо Тебе оставлю на балконе
И эти белые для бабушки цветы... 

Нил Доналд Уолш


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> Нил Доналд Уолш


Это автор?


----------



## Sfera

Drongo написал(а):


> Это автор?


а сам как думаешь?


----------



## Drongo

*Sfera*, Раз написала, то думаю он. Только имя не наше, а стилистика стихотворения похожа на человека со славянским мышлением. Возможно псевдоним. )


----------



## Кирилл

Как страшно жить, в быту не разлагаясь!..

c_anonim


----------



## Mila

"Новый год метелью кружит,
Дребезжат сосульки с крыши,
Окна снегом все завьюжил,
И узором стекла пишет!

И кряхтит и завывает,
Серебрит поля, леса,
Дверь сугробом подпирает,
И сулит нам чудеса!

Ель огнями золотиться,
Хороводов ждет и песен,
Праздник в двери уж стучится,
Встретим Новый год все вместе!"






"Застеклила зима дороги,
Раскидала сугробы в полях,
Утопают в снежинках ноги,
Замерзают слезинки в глазах.

Покраснели и лоб, и щеки,
Не щадит никого зима,
Завалила домов пороги,
Лишь страшна ей печная труба.

Ветер воет, кидается снегом,
Ветви ели качает, играя,
Только в доме тепло под пледом,
И с горячею чашкой чая!"


----------



## Drongo

_Ты знаешь, а у нас пошли снега.
Замёрз портрет зимы в оконной раме,
А я всё так же путаюсь с долгами
И сказки сочиняю по слогам.

Ты знаешь, а зима метёт в глаза
И я со стрекозой разнюсь не очень
И понимаю, как бы между прочим,
Что если очень хочешь, то нельзя.

Ты знаешь, я наверно постарел
И греюсь изнутри, а не снаружи
И с каждой ночью засыпаю хуже
И думаю, что снег не слишком бел.

Ты знаешь, тяжело без рукавиц.
Мы вместе лето красное пропели,
Высокий дух в насквозь промокшем теле.
За носом из свеклы не видно лиц.

Ты знаешь, я попробовал на зуб
приход зимы и раскусил без хруста,
Ты знаешь у меня такое чувство,
Что Казанова тоже однолюб.

Ты знаешь, стало больше снежных баб.
Я помню ты лепил одну такую.
И губы обморозил поцелуем,
А в утешенье если бы да каб.

Ты знаешь, да об этом ли сейчас.
У Кая видимо не все в порядке с сердцем.
Он заходил на огонёк погреться.
Я Герде не сказал, в который раз.

А Снежной королеве повезло,
У белых снова проходная пешка.
Семь гномов, Робин Гуд и Белоснежка.
Все сказки помешались мне на зло.

Ты знаешь, я их помню, но с трудом.
Двенадцать месяцев, подснежники, а дальше?
Горшочек варит слишком много каши,
Щелкунчик щерится своим беззубым ртом...

Ты говоришь, что всё наоборот,
Я соглашаюсь, всё намного хуже.
Ты говоришь, что снег идёт снаружи.
Мне кажется, что снег во мне идёт..._


----------



## Severnyj

Чего-то меня сегодня на сентиментальность потянуло:

*****

Снег еще не сошел, и во льдах озера серели,
На горячем песке - двух силуэтов следы.
Может ты вдруг проснешься со мною в постели,
Только чтобы мечтою моей была ты.

Солнце и свежие сосны,
И последний автобус на этой неделе ушел.
К небу какие вопросы?
Мне с тобою так хорошо...

Среди всех городов, облаков и немых поколений,
По увядшим цветам вдруг постаревшей души
Мы босыми ногами без капли молчащих сомнений
Не нарушим святой тишины заповедной глуши.

Белый зимой, ярко-синий по лету
Воздух, не тронутый копотью труб.
В твоих темных глазах мне достаточно света,
Даже в людных домах нас никогда не найдут...

А, уж как потеплеет, из черной земли возвратятся
До поры, до весны незримые глазу цветы,
Легкий запах их вдруг заполнит любые пространства,
И на вечно-зеленых лугах танцевать будешь ты...

Чтоб не писать мне грустных песен,
Пожелай, без повода для них,
Чтобы мир всегда был интересен
Без расчетливых, глупейших или злых...


----------



## shestale

А кто авторы всех этих стихов, можно узнать?


----------



## Severnyj

Я свои в основном выкладываю


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> А кто авторы всех этих стихов, можно узнать?


Про "ты знаешь, а у нас пошли снега" это Дмитрий Мурзин. Называется Спорный жемчуг.


----------



## regist

может стоит подписывать Алексей Еремеев, если разнесут по интернету то автор сохранится (надеюсь).


----------



## Severnyj

Ну я за авторские права не радею)


----------



## regist

Severnyj написал(а):


> Ну я за авторские права не радею)


просто это позволит избежать вопросов 


shestale написал(а):


> А кто авторы всех этих стихов,


а если стихи нравятся, то такие вопросы возникают.


----------



## shestale

Severnyj написал(а):


> Я свои в основном выкладываю


Подписывай тогда так ©


----------



## Severnyj

regist написал(а):


> просто это позволит избежать вопросов


Все равно так коряво, как я ее никто не споет и не сыграет.


----------



## cybercop

*Сегодня вдруг вспомнилось... И весьма под настроение!*



*Дай, бог (Евгений Евтушенко)*


Дай бог слепцам глаза вернуть 
и спины выпрямить горбатым. 
Дай бог быть богом хоть чуть-чуть, 
но быть нельзя чуть-чуть распятым. 

Дай бог не вляпаться во власть 
и не геройствовать подложно, 
и быть богатым — но не красть, 
конечно, если так возможно. 

Дай бог быть тертым калачом, 
не сожранным ничьею шайкой, 
ни жертвой быть, ни палачом, 
ни барином, ни попрошайкой. 

Дай бог поменьше рваных ран, 
когда идет большая драка. 
Дай бог побольше разных стран, 
не потеряв своей, однако. 

Дай бог, чтобы твоя страна 
тебя не пнула сапожищем. 
Дай бог, чтобы твоя жена 
тебя любила даже нищим. 

Дай бог лжецам замкнуть уста, 
глас божий слыша в детском крике. 
Дай бог живым узреть Христа, 
пусть не в мужском, так в женском лике. 

Не крест — бескрестье мы несем, 
а как сгибаемся убого. 
Чтоб не извериться во всем, 
Дай бог ну хоть немного Бога! 

Дай бог всего, всего, всего 
и сразу всем — чтоб не обидно… 
Дай бог всего, но лишь того, 
за что потом не станет стыдно


----------



## Sfera

Мама спит, она устала..
Быстро стянем одеяло,
Разрисуем маме пузо
(ишь ты, пузо с пол-арбуза!)
Может, разрисуем стены?
я ж художник офигенный!
Одеяло-то с цветами!
Тихо, не мешаем маме!
Ножницы неси скорее,
Вырезай-ка поровнее!
Тренируем скоренько
Мелкую моторику!
Мама спит, она устала..
Зябко ведь без одеяла!
Мы укроем маму шубой!
Жаль, подклад какой-то грубый..
Ножницы убрал, братишка?
Нет? стрижешь купон в сберкнижке?...
Спи,мамулька, спи, родная!
Мы тихонько! не мешая!


----------



## Severnyj

Правда всегда мёртва,
Утро встречало жаром,
В стену вгрызались свёрла -
Жить оставалось мало.

Коли вечор - то дорога -
Возвращаться в свой тёмный угол,
Дней так казалось много,
Да не наступало чудо.

Ветер попрятал лица,
Завернул их в шарфы да шали,
Здравствуй, ты мой убийца,
Как там тебя звали?

И разбилось окно звонко,
Мне вот снились вчера стены,
Отчего там рвётся, где тонко?
Ты зачем так нас всех сделал?

И в громадине неба тихо,
Даже эхо не отзовётся,
Всё боялись будить лихо,
Да вот сами-то не проснёмся.

Раскидал по кровати книги,
Отыскал на полу пятна,
Долгий час - он такой великий -
Из желудка время обратно.

И на каждой сосне петли,
Завывает тоскливо вьюга,
Если нам не дождаться света,
Пусть зима станет вечной подругой...

Сто каналов пронзили город,
Отрезали людей друг от друга,
Значит кто-то хочет быть молод
На дуге двадцатого круга,

Пусть трамвай его не догонит,
Не растопчет во тьме поезд,
И тропинка с себя не уронит.
Тут кончается моя повесть...


----------



## akok

Радость запоздалая
Промелькнула кажется,
Мне краса привиделась –
Только счастья нет.
Розовые слоники
С хоботами малыми,
В жизни моей горестной
Оставляют след.

Что же вы наделали,
Розовые слоники,
Как душой ранимою
Горе пережить?
Истоптали душу мне
Розовыми лапами,
Розовые хоботы
Не могу забыть.

Выйду за околицу
По тропе утоптанной,
Постою в сомнениях
Рядом у реки -
По полянке бегают
Розовые слоники,
Рвут ромашки хоботом,
Топчут васильки.

В мире всё незыблемо,
Слажено и задано.
Не уйти, не вырваться -
знаю наперёд.
Только снятся слоники
Розовые, славные
В снах о счастье будущем
Мне который год.
(с) Иван Роботов


----------



## cybercop

ПОСТСКРИПТУМ

А был ли рыцарь? 
А была ли жизнь?
Чем стал однажды совершенный подвиг?
За тихим часом снова будет полдник
И надо есть. 
И надо быть. 
Держись!

Держусь, хотя все знаю наперед.
Поставил крест на рыцарских походах
И шлем потешный сдал в бюро находок -
Быть может, парикмахер заберёт. 

Мой замок средь лысеющих холмов - 
Теперь лишь фотография в серванте,
Где много безделушек и Сервантес,
Все шесть его облупленных томов.

Затюканный сиделками сиделец,
Плетусь в собес на аутодафе,
А возвращаясь, захожу в кафе,
Чтобы послушать скрип кофейных мельниц.

Стесняясь даже близких, надеваю
Кальсоны под протертую джинсу
И не иду, а всё свое несу
На жертвенник звенящему трамваю…

До усмерти считаю этажи,
Как пройденные годы, и пощады
Прошу у тихих лестничных площадок, -
А был ли рыцарь? 
А была ли жизнь?

Оруженосец, соблюдая чин,
Мне покупает арнику в аптеке
И по утрам приподнимает веки -
Чтоб я в бессмертье 
часом 
не почил.

2008 Константин Арбенин


----------



## machito

Пусть пройдена страница,
И крови пролито пол-литра,
Любовь - когда хотят жениться,
Все остальное - виды флирта.
Пусть лучше рвется там, где тонко,
Пусть будет больно и некстати,
Любовь - когда хотят ребенка,
Все остальное - мир симпатий.
Пусть много зависти и лести
На каждой жизненной страничке,
Любовь - когда хотят быть вместе,
Все остальное - лишь привычка.
Пусть плохо, пусть все не на месте,
Идти по жизни дальше нужно,
Любовь - когда два сердца вместе,
Все остальное - это дружба.


----------



## Кирилл

*machito*, ваше?


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> *machito*, ваше?



нет


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> machito, ваше?


автор Александр Логинов


----------



## Mila

*СТИХИ ОБ ОСЕНИ*

* КАНУН ОСЕНИ*

Еще прозрачен воздух без дождей,
И в золотых лучах сады и парки,
Но нить времен прядут седые парки,
И желтый лист мерцает средь ветвей.

Так, не спеша, осенняя пора
Приход свой обозначила не явный,
В сентябрь август переходит плавно,
Смещая в осень лета вектора.

Цветочный мир поблекнул и притих,
Все меньше красок, ноток многозвучных,
Все чаще в небе проплывают тучи,
И в мой блокнот стремится грустный стих.



* ХУДОЖНИК ОСЕНЬ*

В листвяных золотистых кружевах 
Стоят деревья, выгнув свои спины,
Художник осень пишет вновь картины
Фантазии безудержный размах…
Нас поражает вымыслом, сюжетом :
Стоит осина в пурпурном наряде,
Подобная красавице Наяде,
Освещена волшебным солнца светом,
Подобно звездочету старый клен
В плаще из звезд , задумчив и серьезен,
И в мыслях о зиме и морозе,
Спокоен , строг и умиротворен.
В избытке золото, немного светлой охры,
Чуть розового , красного и вот,
В саду уже написан натюрморт,…
Глаза у яблок от слезинок мокры …
То дождь решил разбавить все водой,
Свои творенья преподносит – фрески,
И добавляет краски голубой.
Его повсюду капельки подвески
Украсили деревьев шевелюры.
Не вечны осени шедевры и творенья,
Ее картины и ее скульптуры,
Но бесконечны красоты мгновенья.

*
РАСКРАСИТ ОСЕНЬ КАПЕЛЬ ПЕРЛАМУТРОМ..*.

Раскрасит осень капель перламутром
Листву деревьев, крыши и асфальт…
Так тошно слушать наступившим утром
Ворон охрипших за окошком гвалт.
Но , если солнце скромное проглянет
Сквозь кисею раскрашенной листвы,
И луж зеркальный засияет глянец,
И света к ним потянутся персты…
Душа вспорхнет над этой красотою
Вослед летящим к югу журавлям,
Чтоб насладится неба синевою
И осенью, ее последним дням.

*
Лариса Кузьминская*


----------



## cybercop

Кладбище под Парижем.

Малая церковка. Свечи оплывшие.
Камень дождями изрыт добела.
Здесь похоронены бывшие. Бывшие.
Кладбище Сан-Женевьев-де-Буа.
Здесь похоронены сны и молитвы.
Слезы и доблесть.
"Прощай!" и "Ура!".
Штабс-капитаны и гардемарины.
Хваты полковники и юнкера.…
Белая гвардия, белая стая.
Белое воинство, белая кость…
Влажные плиты травой порастают.
Русские буквы. Французский погост…
Я прикасаюсь ладонью к истории.
Я прохожу по Гражданской войне..
Как же хотелось им в Первопрестольную
Въехать однажды на белом коне!..
Не было славы. Не стало и Родины.
Сердца не стало.
А память - была..
Ваши сиятельства, их благородия -
Вместе на Сан-Женевьев-де-Буа.
Плотно лежат они, вдоволь познавши
Муки свои и дороги свои.
Все-таки - русские. Вроде бы - наши.
Только не наши скорей,
А ничьи…
Как они после - забытые, бывшие
Все проклиная и нынче и впредь,
Рвались взглянуть на неё -Победившую, пусть непонятную,
Пусть непростившую,
Землю родимую, и умереть…Полдень.
Березовый отсвет покоя.
В небе российские купола.
И облака, будто белые кони,
Мчатся над Сан-Женевьев-де-Буа. 

Р. Рождественский


----------



## cybercop

Ф. Тютчев

О чем шумите вы, народные витии?
Зачем анафемой грозите вы России?
Что возмутило вас? волнения Литвы?
Оставьте: это спор славян между собою,
Домашний, старый спор, уж взвешенный судьбою,
Вопрос, которого не разрешите вы.

Уже давно между собою
Враждуют эти племена;
Не раз клонилась под грозою…
То их, то наша сторона.
Кто устоит в неравном споре:
Кичливый лях, иль верный росс?
Славянские ль ручьи сольются в русском море?
Оно ль иссякнет? вот вопрос.

Оставьте нас: вы не читали
Сии кровавые скрижали;
Вам непонятна, вам чужда
Сия семейная вражда;
Для вас безмолвны Кремль и Прага;
Бессмысленно прельщает вас
Борьбы отчаянной отвага -
И ненавидите вы нас...

За что ж? ответствуйте: за то ли,
Что на развалинах пылающей Москвы
Мы не признали наглой воли
Того, под кем дрожали вы?
За то ль, что в бездну повалили
Мы тяготеющий над царствами кумир
И нашей кровью искупили
Европы вольность, честь и мир?..
Вы грозны на словах - попробуйте на деле!
Иль старый богатырь, покойный на постеле,
Не в силах завинтить свой измаильский штык?
Иль русского царя уже бессильно слово?
Иль нам с Европой спорить ново?
Иль русский от побед отвык?
Иль мало нас? Или от Перми до Тавриды,
От финских хладных скал до пламенной Колхиды,
От потрясенного Кремля
До стен недвижного Китая,
Стальной щетиною сверкая,
Не встанет русская земля?..
Так высылайте ж нам, витии,
Своих озлобленных сынов:
Есть место им в полях России,
Среди нечуждых им гробов.


----------



## OLENA777

Как раз в тему по-нынешней ситуации -вечно пытаются запугать Россию а россияне не сдаются и не сдадутся это у нас в крови.Кто к нам с мечем придет от меча и погибнет.


----------



## cybercop

В кофейных снах - фарфоровые блюдечки
И маленькие чашечки с наперсточек,
Там девушки - коротенькие юбочки,
И кофточки с молочным цветом блесточек.
Там мелет кофе маленькая мельница,
И сыпятся крупинки-сахариночки.
И булочки печет там рукодельница
И складывает бережно в корзиночки.
В кофейных снах - кофейные плантации -
Колотят зерна юноши без устали.
Проходят там из кофе дегустации,
Всё в запахи кофейные укутали.
И реки там текут всегда молочные,
И берега из кофе возвышаются,
И плавают пирожные песочные.
Такие сны, поверь, не забываются...

Марина Бойкова


----------



## machito

Любовь уходит в никуда,
А может не уходит вовсе.
Быть может с нами не жила,
А лишь зашла к нам в гости.

Так просто, будто показать,
Что есть такое чувство,
Но не дано его нам знать,
Как больно и как грустно.


Спойлер



[


----------



## Drongo

machito, Отставить грустить. ))

_Быстрее стали уставать,
Нет шика прежнего в одежде,
И девушки, к чему скрывать.
На нас не смотрят так, как прежде.
Мы – не объект для женских глаз.
Но все же нас неправо судят:
«Любили девушки и нас…»

А вдруг, Бог даст, еще полюбят?._


----------



## cybercop

ЧЕРНОЕ МОРЕ
Пятнадцать лет с тех пор минуло,
Прошел событий целый ряд,
Но вера нас не обманула –
И севастопольского гула
Последний слышим мы раскат.

Удар последний и громовый,
Он грянул вдруг, животворя;
Последнее в борьбе суровой…
Теперь лишь высказано слово;
То слово – русского царя.

И всё, что было так недавно
Враждой воздвигнуто слепой,
Так нагло, так самоуправно,
Пред честностью его державной
Всё рушилось само собой!

И вот: свободная стихия, -
Сказал бы наш поэт родной, –
Шумишь ты, как во дни былые,
И катишь волны голубые,
И блещешь гордою красой!..

Пятнадцать лет тебя держало
Насилье в западном плену;
Ты не сдавалась и роптала,
Но час пробил – насилье пало:
Оно пошло как ключ ко дну.

Опять зовет и к делу нудит
Родную Русь твоя волна,
И к распре той, что бог рассудит,
Великий Севастополь будит
От заколдованного сна.

И то, что ты во время оно
От бранных скрыла непогод
В свое сочувственное лоно,
Отдашь ты нам – и без урона –
Бессмертный черноморский флот.

Да, в сердце русского народа
Святиться будет этот день, –
Он – наша внешняя свобода,
Он Петропавловского свода
Осветит гробовую сень...

Ф. Тютчев


----------



## Chinaski

Мое лучшее (по моему же мнению ) стихотворение

Внутри себя я танцую.

Хлопья белого снега опускаются на грудь
сдвигая внутри каменную глыбу
когда останется последняя спичка, далеко за полночь
предстоит сделать сложный выбор
вставить ее в глаза и прочитать еще строку
либо поджечь недокуренную сигарету.

Желтые шашечки везут тебя через весь город
зачем тебе идти пешком, ты в состоянии заплатить
твои ботинки истоптали километры дорог
тебе не надо думать как партнершу разбудить
проснувшись посреди ночи в холодном поту
будь уверен - человеческое сердце невозможно разбить.

Ты не имеешь права на любовь и на счастье
лопасти жизнь приковали тебя к инвалидной коляске
семья, работа, прогулки, магазины, походы в кино
твоя кровь на стене это всего лишь розовая клякса
не мешай богу, не разрушай эту сцену немую
посмотри, внутри себя я танцую.

Когда вдруг на улице улыбнется девушка очаровательная
ты остановишься, сделаешь вид что задумался
что с тобой? Ведь ты способен быть обаятельным.
легкий иней опустится на губы, забыл что зима...
выпьешь горячий чай, твое тело в халат переоденется
даже если начнется война, в твоей жизни ничего не изменится...


----------



## Drongo

_ Я сегодня прольюсь дождем,
Чтоб в автобус ты сесть не смог,
И пошел бы домой пешком,
Весь насквозь до нитки промок.

Буду рядом с тобой идти,
Что-то на ухо тихо шептать,
И бессовестно по пути
На глазах у всех обнимать.

Не заметит никто ничего,
Да и ты вряд ли что-то поймешь…
Просто я, чтоб побыть с тобой,
Превратилась сегодня в дождь..._


----------



## machito

Мысли о Любви...

Однажды, я решил познать любовь,
Всю неземную страсть безудержного чувства.
Ведь в жилах безучастно стынет кровь
И в сердце одиноком, как-то пусто...
Мне о любви рассказывали книги,
На их страницах, нет ничего её сильней.
Вокруг неё всегда есть зависть и интриги,
Но выживает только тот, кто верен ей.
В любви нет места страху, лжи и эгоизму,
Она слепой, способна выжить вопреки.
Она смотреть, стараться будет через призму
На все чудовищные, жуткие грехи...
Любовь, мне довелось увидеть на картинах,
Где в красках, она лучшая из всех известных чувств.
Она пылала там в костре и таяла на льдинах,
Как будто став причиной, зарождения искусств...
Что есть источник силы без границ, невероятной?
Что после смерти даже продолжает жить.
Настолько в своей страсти необъятной,
Что никогда не сможет больше отпустить....
Подарок свыше это, или наказание?
Найти себя в другом, познав любовь.
Парить на крыльях или впасть в отчаянье,
Когда теперь не стынет в жилах кровь.
Я слышал множества о ней чужих суждений,
Где большинство, её искали без конца,
Я видел в каждом, без труда, и без сомнений:
Любовь, уже в душе у каждого жила...


----------



## machito

Запомни раз и навсегда:
Что Жизнь Одна! Она Твоя!
Не надо слушать никого.
Они не знают ничего:
Твоих Эмоций и Страданий...
Твоих Обид, Любви, Прощаний...
Не знают, что в Душе, на Сердце...
Не знают, чем тебе Согреться...
Кто Нужен, Дорог, Кто Любим...
Кто до Безумия тебе Необходим...
Не знают Снов твоих...Не видят Боли...
И никогда не быть в твоей им Роли!
И в праве, Только ты одна Решать,
Брать, Видеть, Говорить, Звонить,
Кричать, Страдать и Ждать,
И Ненавидеть, и Скучать,
И крепко за руку Держать,
Смотреть в глаза и Обнимать,
Смеяться, Плакать и Мечтать!
И не Бояться и ЛЮБИТЬ...
Тогда Поймёшь, что Значит Жить!!!


----------



## Sfera

Мишка косолапый По лесу идёт, 
Шишки собирает, Песенки поёт. 
Вдруг, упала шишка. Прямо мишке в лоб... 
Оступился Мишка И об землю - хлоп! 

Засвистел на ветке Пересмешник дрозд: 
- Мишка косолапый Наступил на хвост! 
А за ним вдогонку Пятеро зайчат: 
- Мишка косолапый! - Из кустов кричат. 

Похватил дразнилку Весь лесной народ. 
- Мишка косолапый По лесу идет!.. 
Бросился к берлоге Маленький медведь: 
- Чем такие ноги - Лучше умереть! 

Спрятался за шкапом И ревёт ревмя: 
- Мишкой косолапым Дразнят все меня! 
Мама удивилась: - Глупенький сынок, 
Я всегда гордилась Формой твоих ног. 

Я ведь косолапа, И папа косолап, 
Косолапил славно И дедушка Потап! 
Мишка косолапый Стал ужасно горд. 
Вымыл с мылом лапы, Съел медовый торт. 

Вышел из берлоги И как заорёт:
- Мишка косолапый По лесу идёт! Автор: 
А. Усачев


----------



## machito

Радуясь жизни, помни о смерти!
(немного грусти)

Приходит день, приходит час,
И понимаешь: все не вечно!
Жизнь бессердечно учит нас
О том, что время быстротечно.
О том, что нужно все ценить,
Беречь все то, что нам дается.
Ведь жизнь как тоненькая нить,
Она порой внезапно рвется...


----------



## shestale




----------



## лис.хвост

Давай о хорошем. Ты любишь мультфильмы? 
Конфеты? Ходить босиком? 
Валяться в сугробах, звонить на мобильный, 
«Целую» шепнуть перед сном? 
А небо? А звезды? А ветер летящий? 
А солнца лучи за окном? 
А радугу летом, а ягоды в чаще? 
Мурлыкать напару с котом)?… 
Понежиться утром? Сходить за грибами? 
Купаться вдвоем в камышах… 
Давай о хорошем. О лучшем. О самых 
Простых и понятных вещах. 
Про утренний кофе и дым сигареты 
(Да, вредно, но так зашибись!). 
Давай проболтаем с тобой до рассвета 
Ты любишь? Ну, вот, улыбнись. 
А лирику в прозе? А песни Земфиры? 
Собакино пузо чесать?)) 
Давай, приходи. Есть коробка зефира.!) 
Ну, вообщем, чего объяснять… 
Депрессия, скука — поганая штука, 
Но мы им объявим войну. 
Давай о хорошем. Простая наука — 
Взлетать, если тянет ко дну.


----------



## machito

Ты помнишь как нам было хорошо?
Остались в памяти еще воспоминания?
Когда слова любви дарили нам тепло,
И повторяли их как будто заклинание?

Ты помнишь как гуляли под зонтом?
К друг другу чуть заметно прижимаясь?
И было безразлично что потом,
И трудно разойтись было прощаясь.

Ты помнишь как однажды мне сказал,
Что за меня готов пойти в огонь и в воду?
Ну а потом меня поцеловал,
Забрав навек души моей свободу.

Ты помнишь все? Ответь мне, не молчи,
Я ж сохранила все воспоминанья,
Они давно как маятник в ночи,
Дают надежду скорого свиданья.


----------



## regist

*«Обет» (Авраам Шлионский)
*
По праву глаз, что видели смерть,
по праву сердца, что жаждет отмщения,
По праву жалости, сотрясающей твердь
до прихода дней всепрощения,
Я дал обет – помнить, как жить.
И ничего не забыть.
Не забыть до десятого поколения.
Клянусь, до собственного исчезновения.
Клянусь, даже если иссякнет мой гнев.
Клянусь, даже если исчезнет напев.
Клянусь, даже в бездне сомнения.


----------



## shestale

Мне небеса вдруг обернулись пеклом,
Предательский удар из-за угла...
Я — самолёт с душою человека
С особой геометрией крыла.

Когда бьют в спину, знают — не промажут,
Какие уязвимые места...
И боль, начавшаяся где-то в фюзеляже,
Пронзает от кабины до хвоста.

Что, чёрт возьми, творится в этом мире?!
Не разглядеть мне сквозь огонь и дым.
Я не Шарли, я — Су-24,
И где таблички с именем моим?

Пике затянет... Головокруженье
Перемешает всё в калейдоскоп.
Мне не дано ни шанса на спасенье,
Я неизбежное встречаю прямо в лоб.

Земля обнимет, чтоб принять навеки,
Мой самописец пусть накроет мгла.
Я — самолёт с душою человека
С особой геометрией крыла.

(с)Сергей Ефимов


----------



## machito

*Кто согреет солнышко?*

Всем зимою холодно,
В дом бегут скорее.
Остаётся солнышко.
Кто его согреет?

Раньше согревало,
Были солнцу рады.
А теперь любуются
Танцем снегопада.

Нарисую солнышко
У себя в альбоме,
И как будто станет
Посветлее в доме.

Напишу записку, -
Я уже умею:
Не печалься, солнышко!
Я тебя согрею.

Автор: Лидия Слуцкая

(доча любит этот стих)


----------



## machito

> Старик умер в доме престарелых. Все считали, что он ушел из жизни, не оставив в ней никакого ценного следа. Позже, когда медсестры разбирали его скудные пожитки, они обнаружили это стихотворение.



Входя будить меня с утра, кого ты видишь, медсестра? Старик капризный, по привычке, ещё «живущий» кое-как. Полуслепой, полудурак. «Живущий» впору взять в кавычки. Не слышит – надрываться надо. Изводит попусту харчи. Бубнит всё время – нет с ним сладу. - Ну, сколько можно, замолчи! Тарелку на пол опрокинул. Где туфли? Где носок второй? Слезай с кровати! Чтоб ты сгинул…
Сестра! Взгляни в мои глаза! Сумей увидеть то, что за...За этой немощью и болью, За жизнью прожитой, большой. За пиджаком, «побитым» молью, За кожей дряблой, «за душой». За гранью нынешнего дня, попробуй разглядеть МЕНЯ…… Я мальчик! Непоседа, милый. Весёлый, озорной слегка. Мне страшно. Мне лет пять от силы. А карусель, так высока! Но вон отец и мама рядом. Я в них впиваюсь цепким взглядом. И хоть мой страх неистребим, Я точно знаю, что ЛЮБИМ…

…вот мне шестнадцать, Я горю! Душою в облаках парю! Мечтаю, радуюсь, грущу. Я молод, Я ЛЮБОВЬ ищу…… и вот он, мой счастливый миг! Мне двадцать восемь. Я - жених! Иду с ЛЮБОВЬЮ к алтарю, И вновь горю, горю, горю…… мне тридцать пять, растёт семья. У нас уже есть сыновья. Свой дом, хозяйство. И жена. Мне дочь вот-вот родить должна…

…а жизнь летит, летит вперёд! Мне сорок пять – «круговорот»! И дети «не по дням» растут. Игрушки, школа, институт… Всё! Упорхнули из гнезда! И разлетелись кто куда. Замедлен бег небесных тел. Наш дом уютный опустел…но мы с ЛЮБИМОЮ вдвоём! Ложимся вместе и встаём. Она грустить мне не даёт. И жизнь опять летит вперёд…… теперь уже мне шестьдесят. Вновь дети в доме голосят! Внучат весёлый хоровод. О, как мы СЧАСТЛИВЫ!

Но вот…… померк внезапно солнца свет. Моей любимой больше нет! У счастья тоже есть предел… Я за неделю поседел. Осунулся, душой поник. И ощутил, что Я старик…… теперь живу Я «без затей». Живу для внуков и детей. Мой мир со мной, но с каждым днём Всё меньше, меньше света в нём. Крест старости взвалив на плечи, Бреду устало в никуда. Покрылось сердце коркой льда. И время боль мою не лечит. О, Господи, как жизнь длинна, Когда не радует она…

… но с этим следует смириться. Ничто не вечно под луной. А ты, склонившись надо мной, Открой глаза свои, сестрица. Я не старик капризный, нет! Любимый МУЖ, ОТЕЦ и ДЕД … … и мальчик маленький, доселе В сиянье солнечного дня Летящий вдаль на карусели… Попробуй разглядеть МЕНЯ!


----------

